# Sea Salt Spray



## hollyxann (Jun 7, 2010)

Anyone use one? Know of a good one?

Or have you made your own?

I'm looking to give my hair some texture since it loves to hate me.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 7, 2010)

I haven't heard of sea salt spray but what about sugar water?

INGREDIENTS

1 tablespoon sugar

1 cup hot purified water

1 tablespoon vodka (optional)

3-5 drops essential oil of your choice (optional)

TO MAKE

Dissolve the sugar in the hot water. Stir thoroughly to dissolve, then add the vodka and essential oil. Any leftovers should be stored in a cool, dry place and used within one week.

TO USE

For setting and molding: Work this solution through damp hair for firm hold.

As a hair spray: Put the liquid in a bottle with a meriting mechanism or in an atomizer. You will have to rinse the nozzle under hot water after each use to avoid clogs. Lightly mist your hair. When used on dry hair, this spray can be wet. Don’t run your fingers or a brush through your hair until the sugar solution dries.

To thicken: Dissolve the 1 tablespoon of sugar in 6 tablespoons of hot water for a solution with more thickening power. Punkers, take note: You can sculpt your hair into amazing shapes if you use enough sugar in this formula!

Yield: 5-10 applications, depending on type of usage.

Note - I'd leave the vodka out as I'd think that it would just dry hair out

Source: Sweet Hair Spray Formula | Care2 Healthy &amp; Green Living


----------



## hollyxann (Jun 8, 2010)

Hmm never heard of it but that's an option too.

I know Bumble &amp; Bumble makes a sea salt spray but it's called Surf Spray and a bit pricey.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 8, 2010)

I found this recipe:

Sea Salt Spray For Loose Sexy Hairstyles

Purchase an empty spray bottle and a package of Sea Salt from the grocery store and you are ready to go.

Mix a couple of teaspoons of the Sea Salt in with two cups of water.

Pour the blend into your spray bottle and shake well.

Once the Sea Salt has dissolved, you are ready to create gorgeous beach waves.

Sea Salt Spray For Loose Sexy Hairstyles | Sea Salt Spray Recipe

or this one:

The recipe is eight ounces of water, two tablespoons of sea salt and a dab of hair gel. Put it all into a spray bottle and shake until dissolved. Spray onto hair and scrunch to bring out your natural waves.

dance.net - Homemade sea salt spray for beachy hair (6138042) - Read article: Ballet, Jazz, Modern, Hip Hop, Tap, Irish, Disco, Twirling, Cheer: Photos, Chat, Games, Jobs, Events!

You should be able to find sea salt at any grocery store. Even our local dollar store sells it.


----------



## Darla (Jun 8, 2010)

so you can have glue pot hair just like a day at the beach? why? everyone i know wants to shower and wash their hair after a day at the beach.


----------



## Rebbierae (Jun 8, 2010)

I use Aquage Sea Salt Texturizing Spray and I like it. Gives a little texture but not that crunchy feel. I think John Frieda used to make one too--I got that at Target so it wasn't as expensive. B&amp;B stuff is awesome, but you pay for it!


----------



## hollyxann (Jun 8, 2010)

Hmmm I'll see if I can find anything from John Frieda. I would love the B&amp;B stuff but I don't want to pay that price.


----------



## Rebbierae (Jun 8, 2010)

Oops I was just Googling it to post a link for you, and it looks like it has been discontinued. They ALWAYS do that to the products I love.






Looks like there's Sally Hershberger Wave Spray, available at Walgreens.

Or KMS California Hair Play Sea Salt Spray...

Sedu Beach Sea Salt Spray is supposed to be the replacement for the John Frieda--never heard of it though.


----------



## hollyxann (Jun 8, 2010)

Hmm I might have to check those out.

I bought a spray bottle today and I have sea salt...so I thought about just mixing my own up.


----------



## Aib2iy5j (Jun 9, 2010)

never heard of it .


----------



## divadoll (Jun 9, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I haven't heard of sea salt spray but what about sugar water?
INGREDIENTS

1 tablespoon sugar

1 cup hot purified water

1 tablespoon vodka (optional)

3-5 drops essential oil of your choice (optional)

LOL!! Good old sugar water hairspray!!! Thats what my friends and I used to use to get our hair to look like this.... Good old days...*sigh*














I thought people want to get the sea salt out of their hair after a day at the beach, not put it in??


----------



## KeLLsTar (Jun 9, 2010)

I think it depends on your hair. My hair is not straight, or curly - in between &amp; it looks great after a day of swimming at the beach - it gets lovely waves &amp; sits very nicely just drying naturally.

So, to get a similar look (without the swimming &amp; sand everywhere) I use Innoxa Sea Salt Spray - not everyday, just once in a while. It gives me the same look.


----------



## Lucy (Jun 9, 2010)

make your own! lol seriously. i spent like Â£5 on a vO5 one and looked at the ingredients right now. it's basically salt and water LOL. i do hear the bumble and bumble one is excellent but it's like Â£20 and honestly for that price i'd make my own.

and darla, it's for texturising hair and giving a matte wave. i use it a lot.


----------



## KKitty010 (Oct 14, 2010)

I use bumble and bumble surf spray- it works really well. It does not weigh down your hair and it smells great!


----------



## cinderella (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm doing my own and it works pretty good.


----------



## tsbeauty (Nov 14, 2010)

i use charles worthington sea salt spray its amazing smells lovely too , give a nice waves effect.

Also try spraying it on your hair then braid your ponytail and go to bed, gives an amazing effect the next day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

http://tsaundersbeauty.blogspot.com/


----------



## Ere Perez (Nov 22, 2010)

Sea Salt waves are simple to achieve and wash out easily. If youâ€™re wanting sexy, soft, gentle waves that are free of frizz try using Sea Salt Spray. Sea Salt Spray is perfect for all hair types, textures and lengths. No matter how long or short your locks may be, you can have glorious waves with a few spritzes of Sea Salt Spray. For very little money, you can create your own homemade brand of Sea Salt Spray in a matter of minutes


----------

